# daiwa ss 3000 4/sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

nice condition with line
$175 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Or best offer......with or without braid


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

